# Art Institute?



## graciee (Feb 22, 2011)

So I applied and got accepted into the Art Institute of Vancouver, but everything I've heard after reading over many reviews is that I shouldn't go. Any advice, whether from personal experience or not, would be greatly appreciated, since I'm supposed to start school at the beginning of April.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Hi, Graciee! There has been a lot of debate over the years about AI experiences. Just lately, a few of the schools have or are slated to close. That can be an indicator of something not so good. My advice? Visit. Talk to current students. Talk to grads. Opinions over the 'net can be very mixed in intent. Get some good, honest insight from people you encounter directly tied to the programs. What works well for one student may not work as well for another. Make an informed decision by going after as many sources of *trustworthy *data as possible.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

To go or not is your decision. I say that they all teach the basics of cooking and pastry. I. do say however I find their rates and fees excessive.. Where a community college teaches same basics at a lot less  $..


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Graciee:

Please see: *Students Sue Art Institute of Houston*, and *Art School Pay $260,000 in Lawsuit*.

Have you considered:

*Vancouver Community College*:

*Culinary Arts*,

*Culinary Arts Apprenticeship*,

*Baking and Pastry Arts-Patisserie Specialty*,

*Baking and Pastry Arts-Advanced Baking Specialty*,

*Baking Apprenticeship*?










*George Brown College*: *Baking and Pastry Management*, *Baker/Patissier Apprenticeship*


----------



## graciee (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for your advice; I think I'm going to sit down with my dad and discuss pulling out from Ai.  I'm considering putting my name on the wait list at VCC for Baking & Pastry Arts, or looking into George Brown in Toronto.  I really can't see myself spending $27,000 for an education that I could get at VCC for about $4,000.  I don't want to be paying of student loans for years-- There are just too many things I want to do, like travelling.


----------

